# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Προετοιμασία αθλητών

## argyrakis

Έφτιαξα αυτό το τοπικ για να βάλουμε αθλητές που αρχίζουν προετοιμασία η κάνουν κάποια δίαιτα  για γράμμωση η όγκο  και να βάζουμε φωτογραφίες με την πρόοδο 

Και αρχίζω με έναν αθλητή και φιλο που προετοιμάζω εγώ  που θα κατέβη τον Μάιο 

Αυτή είναι σημερινή η επόμενη φωτογραφία θα είναι σε 15 μέρες

----------


## argyrakis

Το όνομα του είναι Γιώργος είναι 35 χρονών  1,71 ύψος και 80 κιλά

----------


## Sourlas

Καλή τύχη στην προετοιμασία του, εύχομαι, χωρίς τραυματισμούς.

----------


## Muscleboss

πολύ καλό θέμα Στράτο. πληρεί όλες τις προδιαγραφές να κατέβει το μάιο. σε τί κατηγορία θα παίξει;

έχει ξανακατέβει σε αγώνες ο γιώργος;

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

Πολυ καλο σωμα! Οπως βλεπω εχει δυνατους ωμους!

----------


## argyrakis

Παίρνει μέρος πρώτη φορά σε αγώνες και θα παίξει στο fitness

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία από εμάς. το σίγουρο είναι ότι με αργυράκη coach, θα βγεί πολύ καλος.  :03. Thumb up:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Gasturb

Aργυράκη πότε θα ανάλαβεις κ εμένα όταν θα κατεβώ μόνιμα ελλάδα?   :01. lol:  

 :08. Door EEK:

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο στρατο.οποιν πιανεις στα χερια σου αναδυκνειεται.  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Του ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στους αγωνες,αλλα με τετοιο προπονητη την επιτυχια την εχει στο τσεπακι   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:  
    Gas θα σε θαυμασουμε στις πιστες δηλαδη σε λιγο καιρο   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## argyrakis

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδία 

Θα προσπαθήσουμε για το καλύτερο 

Και μην ξεχνάτε το τοπικ είναι για όλους που θέλουν να βάλουν φωτογραφίες για να βλέπουμε την πρόοδο και να συζητάμε

----------


## gpol

Καλη σας επιτυχια !   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Sourlas

Έχουμε καμμια νεότερη φωτογραφία? Πως παει ο αθλητής? Από ψυχολογία στα ύψη ?

----------


## argyrakis

Θα βάλω καινούρια φωτογραφία αυτή την εβδομάδα 
Δεν είχε την πρόοδο που ήθελα για αυτό δεν έβαλα  
Τώρα είναι καλύτερος, θα μου πείτε και εσείς πώς πήγε γιατί εγώ τον βλέπω συνέχεα

----------


## argyrakis

Αυτές είναι πριν από μια εβδομάδα δείτε και πείτε μου και εσείς πώς τα πάει.


Σα αρέσει ?

----------


## argyrakis



----------


## Muscleboss

πολύ καλά, μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι, λογικά δε θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να προλάβει ή όχι για τους αγώνες (και σιγά μην είχε με αργυράκη προπονητή).  :01. Smile Wide:  

στο πάνω σώμα που βλέπω διακρίνω συμμετρία και ωραίο σχήμα κ έντονους κοιλιακούς. από ότι φαίνεται θα βγάλει και καλή φλεβικότητα.  :03. Awesome:  

καλή συνέχεια!

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

Αρκετα συμετρικος με μπαλαρισμενους ομους μου φενεται η εβαλε λιγο μυικο ιστο(γεμισε) στο πανω στηθος  η η πρωτη φωτογραφια δεν ειναι καλη τελος παντων καλη τυχη στρατο στον αθλητη που κατεβαζεις

----------


## billys15

Ωραιος ωραιος.Στεγνος και συμμετρικος.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Αν είναι εξίσου καλός και από τη μέση κ κάτω νομίζω ότι θα πάει πού καλά. το ότι θα πιάσει καλή φόρμα το θεωρώ δεδομένο όταν τον βοηθούν τόσο έμπειροι αθλητές.

καλή δύναμη για τη συνέχεια!

----------


## Sourlas

FULL της συμμετρίας. Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά...

----------


## toula_nomikou

Εγω θα προσθεσω και κατι αλλο οτι με προπονητη το Στρατο ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα βγει καλος ομως επειδη δεν εχει ξανακατεβει πρεπει να δωσει μαγαλη βαση στο ποζαρισμα γιατι οι κριτες δεν ενδιαφερονται μονο για το αν εισαι καλος αλλα και το ποσο καλα μπορεις να αναδειξεις το σωμα σου και ποσο μπορεις να κρυψεις τα πιο αδυνατα σημεια σου.Για μενα αν δεν εχεις τον αερα του νικητη με ενα δυνατο αντιπαλο σιγουρα θα χασεις.

----------


## RUHL

Νομιζω σε αυτο τον τομεα του ποζαρισματος και στο ατομικο να του διξει 2-3 κολπακια ο showman αργυρακης  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Συμφωνω τα εχει και τα δυο ο Στρατος και καλος pozerκαι εχει και τον αερα του νικητη  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Spyro D

Πολυ καλο το παλικαρι κ θα παει κ πολυ καλα!!Αφου εχει καλο προπονητη........  :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## KATERINI 144

+1   :03. Thumb up:  



(Στράτο δεν αναλαμβάνεις και αυτόν τον μπαγάσα τον RUHL γιατί μας εχει πρήξει!   :01. Smile Wide:  )

----------


## RUHL

:08. Door EEK:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

αφου θα γινει το παγκοσμιο στη κατερινη αποφασισα να κανω προετοιμασια μετον αργυρακη.ανκαταφερω να ξεπερασω και την ασυμετρια στα χερια λογω τραυματισμου στο τρικεφαλο που μαφησε εξω τρεις μηνες θα κατεβω σιγουρα.παντως θα την κανω την προσπαθεια.βαζω μια τωρινη φωτο πριν μια βδομαδα.αρχιζω την δευτερα.

ειμαι 93 κιλα ζυγισμενος πρωι.

----------


## Spyro D

Καλη τυχη....κ καλες προπονησεις!!!!Περιμενουμε νεα σου!!  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:  
[ποσο καιρο εχεις για προετοιμασια..??]

----------


## toula_nomikou

Μπραβο Γιαννη σου ευχομαι το καλυτερο στη προσπαθεια σου.

----------


## ioannis1

δυστυχως μονο 2 μηνες.  :02. Clown2:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω παιδια.τουλα ο γιωργος θα κατεβει;

----------


## toula_nomikou

Ναι θα κατεβει....δεν ξερω σιγουρα αν θα παιξει επανω αλλα σιγουρα θα ερθουμε να δουμε τους αγωνες Γιαννη μου

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Awesome:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## Muscleboss

στεγνός κ πυκνός γιάννη! κ με την εμπείρια που έχεις 2 μήνες είναι αρκετοί.

good luck, θα κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε να είμαστε εκεί   :03. Thumb up:  

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

Καλη τυχη Γιαννη! Ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις! Και εννοειται οτι Κατερινη θα ερθω,μιας και ειμαι κοντα! 8)

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω παιδια.θα χαρω να σας δουμε εκει.ειναι και καλοκαιρι ολα τα κορμια στη θαλασσα για φραπε...  :02. Shock:

----------


## stavro

FORTSA!!!!  γιαννη  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Antonio

Καλή επιτυχία...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Α ρε γιάννη είσαι όπως πρεπει να είναι ένας καλός αθλητής 2 μήνες πρίν τούς αγώνες , μόνο προσοχή στον τρικέφαλο όχι μόνο στις ασκήσεις τρικεφάλου αλλά όπου εμπλέκετε  καλό ζέσταμα και προλαβαίνεις άνετα .

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω Ηλια .μετρα πολυ η γνωμη σου για μενα.δεν θα ζορισω τον τρικεφαλο.ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.  :02. Wave:

----------


## Spyro D

Γιαννη περιμενουμε να μας πεις πως ηταν η πρωτη μερα προπονησης.[ειναι παντα η πιο δυσκολη...]
ο τρικεφαλος οκ?
[εγω σημερα.....ειχα ορεξη αλλα μηδεν ενεργεια  :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:  ]......

----------


## argyrakis

Γιάννη όχι μονό θα προλάβεις για το παγκόσμιο αλά θα είσαι έτυμος πολύ πριν και βλέπω να ψάχνουμε αγώνες για αρχές Μάιου.


Εγώ σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω στρατο.θα κανουμε το καλυτεο δυνατο.η πρωτη μερα προπονησης δεν διαφερει απο τις αλλες.ειναι εντονη και γρηγορη.απλα η διατροφη ειναι που σε κοβει σε συνδιασμο με τη αεροβια πρωι βραδυ που κανω.

----------


## RUHL

> .



 :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  

Μια χαρα εισαι γιαννη αρκετα κοψηματα σε 2 μηνες θα γινεις σουπερμαν   :01. Wink:  ανετα
οσο για τον τρικεφαλο πιστευω θα φτιαξει μπορει να μην φτασει οσο το αλλο χερι την ημερα τον αγωνων αλλα εστω λιγο να μειωσεις την διαφορα στον ογκο που εχουν μεταξυ τους ωστε να μην φενετε απο τα 5 μετρα  :02. Idea:   :01. Wink:   τοσο πολυ και μια χαρα θα κρυψεις την αδυναμια σου

93 ε και εισαι ετσι ? :02. Affraid:   καλα ρε τοτε στα 100 πως ησουν δηλαδη οταν σε ειδα  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  

Αντε γιαννη γερα !!!!!!!καλη δυναμη

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω αλεξ.στα 98μιση που με ειδες παλι ετσι ημουν.κρμα με πηγε πολυ πισω ο τραυματισμος.ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλ,γιατι μερικες βασικες ασκησεις με αλτηρες για στηθος και ωμους δηλ πιεσεις και ανοιγματα δεν μπορω να τα κανω.με ενοχλει.

----------


## billys15

Γιαννη πως τραυματιστηκες? Απο παγκο? Και ποιος ο λογος,μηπως επειδη πηγαινες σε καθε σετ μεχρι πληρη κοπωση?

----------


## RUHL

μπιλ ειναι ενα αθροισμα ο τραυματισμος του μαστερ δλδ πολλα πραγματα οπως βαρια κιλα και στις μερες που δεν ηταν καλα και κατι αλλα που δεν κανει να τα λεμε εδω και γενικα  :02. Chinese:   οποτε μην ρωτας πολλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RUHL

μια χαρα εισαι γιαννη μερικοι δεν πιστευουν αυτο που βλεπουν μετα απο οσα εγηναν  :01. Mr. Green:  










 :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

χαχα.ωραιος....τοπαθα απο ανοιγματα με 40 κιλα που εκανα.αλλα σιγουρα ειναι 
αθροισμα ολων των μικροτραυματισμων ολα αυτα τα χρονια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

αρχηγέ πήρες βλέπω τα πάνω σου πάλι ε?! 


 :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## ioannis1

σε 4 εβδομαδες που εχω ξαναρχισει εβαλα 4 κιλα καλα αποτι φαινεται.να δουμε ρε φωτη.θα προσπαθησω για το καλυτερο μ,ε τον αργυρακη.  :08. Toast:

----------


## perastikos

Γιάννη πολύ καλός!Μου αρέσει πολύ που στρογγυλεύεις! Θα κατέβεις σε κανα αγώνα στην Αθήνα να σε δούμέ;Καλή επιτυχία και καλή δύναμη.

----------


## stelios30

Μπραβο ρε Γιανναρα αντε με το καλο να βρεθουμε Καβαλα και να σκισεις.
 Θα θελα να πω οτι ο Γιαννης για οσους δεν τον ξερουν ειναι απο τους αφοσιωμενους αθλητες παρ ολη την ηλικια του!!

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω στελιο.αν αγαπας κατι το κανεις με ευχαριστηση.καλη προετοιμασια και σε σενα.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## argyrakis

> Μπραβο ρε Γιανναρα αντε με το καλο να βρεθουμε Καβαλα και να σκισεις.
>  Θα θελα να πω οτι ο Γιαννης για οσους δεν τον ξερουν ειναι απο τους αφοσιωμενους αθλητες παρ ολη την ηλικια του!!


Αμάν ρε Στέλιο τον έκανες παππού με αυτό που είπες

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλά σου λέει στέλιο ο στράτος πρόσεχε τις εκφράσεις σου είμαστε και σειρές με τον γιάννη και μην ξενάς την παριμία που <<λέει γέρο είδες λύκο είδες>>

----------


## KATERINI 144

ο Γιάννης μπορεί να ναι 40+ χρονών αλλά εγώ που τον ξέρω απο κοντά παιδιά έχει περισσότερο ενθουσιασμό για το ββ από έναν 18χρωνο,  και τον θαυμάζω γιαυτό   :03. Awesome:  

ήμουν βοηθός του στην προετοιμασία που έκανε φέτος για το παγκόσμιο και σας λέω πως στο επίπεδο που ειχε φτάσει με τον ιδρώτα που έριξε, μετά απο τον τραυματισμό που είχε οποιοσδήποτε άλλος θα τα είχε παρατήσει, 
αυτός με κουλό το χέρι πήγαινε γυμναστήριο και έκανε τρις φορές τη βδομάδα πόδια    :02. Affraid:  



για σου ρε αρχηγέ   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

> αυτός με κουλό το χέρι πήγαινε γυμναστήριο και έκανε τρις φορές τη βδομάδα πόδια  
> 
> 
> 
> για σου ρε αρχηγέ


σεβασμος  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

γεια σου φωτη.  :03. Awesome:  στρατο και ηλια   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## stelios30

ελα  ρε Ηλια δεν ειπα κατι ψεματα κ το ειπα για να επαινεσω,οσο για σενα επειδη σε ξερω εισαι μεγαααααααλος λυκος!!!!!!

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## argyrakis

Αυτές είναι σημερινές

----------


## toula_nomikou

Μπραβο σκληρυνε αρκετα τα ποδια ποδια του ειναι καλα ?

----------


## ioannis1

αυτος ρε στρατο ειναι ετοιμος.πολυ καλος.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## RUHL

ειναι εμφανης οι διαφορες οντως στρατο μαυρισμα ποτε θα αρχησει να κανει?

----------


## argyrakis

Τα πόδια λίγο με στενοχώρησαν  αλά θα κόψουν πιστεύω  μέχρι τους αγώνες από πάνω είναι φοβερός για την κατηγορία του πάντα μιλώ και ζωντανά είναι ακόμα καλύτερος.

Αλά στα πόδια μπορεί να μην είμαι καλός κριτής γιατί έχω στο μυαλό τα δικά μου του είπα να ξυριστεί και να βγάλουμε μια φωτογραφία και με πόδια θέλω την γνώμη σας σε αυτό.

----------


## argyrakis

> μαυρισμα ποτε θα αρχησει να κανει?


Θα του πω αν μπορεί να κάνει τον τελευταίο μίνα η αν μπορεί και από τώρα

----------


## ioannis1

μετα 3 μιση εβδομαδες προετοιμασια.στα 89 κιλα.

----------


## billys15

Ωραιος Γιαννη!   :03. Awesome:

----------


## RUHL

ωραιος δεν λες τιποτα  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   κοματιαζει ο γιαννης ολο και πιο πολυ οσο περναει ο καιρος


 :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Gasturb

πολλα welldone γιαννη    :03. Clap:  

Έτσι ψηλά το κεφάλι κ πρωτιά!   :05. Squat:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω παιδια.χρειαζομαι ολα τα σχολια αρνητικα και θετικα.τα ποδια 
μου νοιωθω φλατ μαλλον απο κουραση δεν ξερω αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει καμια ιδεα να τα νοιωθω λιγο στο πατημα.

----------


## Muscleboss

ωραίος γιάννη, σχετικά με τα πόδια, σίγουρα από κούραση είναι και από μειωμένου υδατάνθρακες. από αεροβίωση κάνεις; και τι;

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

κανω πανο πρωι και μετα τα βαρη.το πρωι εκανα μια ωρα περπατημα 
σε συνδιασμο με λιγο τρεξιμο αλλα το ελλατωσα στα 45 λεπτα.το βραδυ κανω 
45 λεπτα ποδηλατο στεπ μηπως και πρηστουν λιγο.δεν περπατω το βραδυ.τρωω μονο 700 γρ πατατα την ημερα και μαλλον δεν φτανουν οι υδατανθρακες.και το πρωι 80 γρ βρωμη σενερο.

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύ καλά Γιάννη, έσπασες όλα τα ρεκόρ αρχηγέ!  :05. Biceps:  

 :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## argyrakis

Μπράβο Γιάννη είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο   :05. Posing:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τα ποδια γιαννη αν δεν τα νιώθεις πρισμένα εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σοβαρο πρόβλημα τραυματισμού, είναι καθαρά θέμα μειωμένων υδατανθράκων η πατάτα ανάλογα με το βάρος της δεν έχει πολλούς υδατάνθρακες όπως το ρύζι και επειδή δεν επαρκούν οι υδατάνθρακες είναι σαν να αδειάζεις και στα πόδια είναι πιό έντονο το φαινόμενο μια μέρα αν φορτώσεις υδατάνθρακες θα δεις πόσο θα πριστούν τα πόδια .
ενα άλλο που βοηθάει πολλή είναι να κάνεις πολλές διατάσεις πρίν και μετα την προπόνηση των ποδιών πετυχαίνεις καλύτερο αιμάτωμα και πριξιμο και λιγότερους τραυματισμούς αν εγώ δεν τα έκανα αυτά ούτε πόδια θα γύμναζα με τα προβλήματα που έχω ούτε σε αγώνες θα κατέβαινα. είσαι πολύ καλός και πιστεύω απ ότι βλέπω θα πετύχεις απο τις καλύτερες φόρμες της ζωής σου.   :03. Clap:   :05. Squat:

----------


## elenaki*

δε χρειάζεται να σε δω στη φώτο για να σου πω πόσο έχεις φτιάξει... 
έλιωσες μέσα σ΄ενα μήνα σχεδόν!!! στο χω ξαναπει.   :03. Clapping:   :05. Running:

----------


## ioannis1

Ηλια καταλαβα τι λες.ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια.θα προσπαθησω για το καλυτερο με τη βοηθεια σας.

----------


## Spyro D

Γιαννη δεν νομιζω να εχεις να φοβασε για τα ποδια!!Πας μια χαρα!!Μην σου μπενουν αρνητηκες σκεψεις στο μυαλο!!!!!!!You are the best!!Κανε οτι καλυτερο μπορεις κ στο τελος του αγωνα θα κανεις ...ταμειο!!  :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Bowdown:

----------


## RUHL

Λοιπον γιαννη βρηκα ενα πινακα γραμμωσης το λιγοτερο επιπεδο που θα φτασεις θα ειναι το επιπεδο munzer απο τον πινακα οταν θα σε δω απο κοντα   :01. Smile Wide:  


Οποτε δωστου να καταλαβει



 :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## KATERINI 144

:01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

χαχχχαχαα  :02. Affraid:

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιάννη σχετικά με τα πόδια, αν το αίσθημα της κούρασης είναι έντονο, προσωπικά μπορεί να ανέβαζα τη C στα 3+ γρ τη μέρα αν έχεις μικρότερη ποσότητα.

Κάτι εμπειρικό: Προσπάθησε για καλύτερη κυκλοφορία να ακουμπάς συνέχεια τα πόδια σου κάπου, ή να τα έχεις κάπου σχετικά ψηλά. Πιστέυω ότι θα βοηθήσει στη ξεκούραση.

Κάποιος φίλος μου, συνήθιζε ακόμη και στο κρεβάτι να βάζει ένα μαξιλάρι κάτω από τα πόδια δίνοντάς τους λίγο ύψος για καλύτερη κυκλοφορία ακόμη κ όταν κοιμάται... (μη γελάσετε με αυτό, ισχυριζόταν ότι δούλευε  :01. Rolling Eyes:  )

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

> Κάποιος φίλος μου, συνήθιζε ακόμη και στο κρεβάτι να βάζει ένα μαξιλάρι κάτω από τα πόδια δίνοντάς τους λίγο ύψος για καλύτερη κυκλοφορία ακόμη κ όταν κοιμάται... (μη γελάσετε με αυτό, ισχυριζόταν ότι δούλευε  )
> 
> ΜΒ


Αυτο το κανει ο πατερας μου!  :01. Smile:

----------


## argyrakis

Εγώ αυτό με τα πόδια το κάνω μίνες πριν τους αγώνες είναι καλό. 




Αλά εκείνο που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα είναι γιατί βάζουν τα πόδια ψιλά την ημέρα του αγώνα και βλέπεις όλους τους αθλητές να είναι ξαπλωμένοι με τα πόδια ψιλά και το κεφάλι κάτω. 

Λες και τότε θα  φτιάξουν τα πόδια και τόσο καιρό που έκαναν προετοιμασία δεν είχαν φτιάξη   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## RUHL

Για να ξεπουκοσουν επειδη μπουκωνουν απο την πολυ αεροβια ολο αυτο τον καιρο και σταματανε και 10 μερες πριν την αεροβια

ετσι ξερω τουλαχιστον  :02. Chinese:

----------


## ioannis1

ηδη τα νοιωθω κουρασμενα.δεν ηξερα αυτο με την c.παιρνω μονο 1 γρ ημερησιως.θα κανω και αυτο με τα ποδια που λετε να τα χαλαρωσω.  :03. Clapping:

----------


## Batista

Ωραιος Γιαννη, αλλα εγω περιμενο να σε δο απο κοντα, ερχομε Κατερινη επητελους για 15-20 μερες και ψαχνο για gym απο τορα...   :02. Rocking:

----------


## ioannis1

ελα εκει που παω εγω να κανουμε παρεα.στελνω το τηλ μου με πμ.

----------


## Spyro D

Παιδια το κολπακι με τα ποδια ψηλα δουλευει....  :02. Rocking:  
Γιαννη οσο αναφορα με την πρωτεινη οτι την κοβεις 20 μερες πριν εχεις δικιο.Πραγματι θολωνει αλλα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι δεν συμβενει αυτο με ολες τις πρωτεινες....ετσι εχω δει τουλαχιστον.Μια σηγκεκριμενη ηταν που.....δεν με θολωνε με τιποτα κ ας επερνα παραπανω δοσεις απο οτι θα επρεπε!!  :02. Rocking:  

Κρατα γερα Γιαννη!!!!!!!!!!  :04. Walk Court:   :04. Walk Court:   :04. Walk Court:   :04. Walk Court:

----------


## ioannis1

για πια μιλας;

----------


## Spyro D

*OPTIMUM 100% WHEY PROTEIN*

Στο δικο μου οργανισμο ειναι οτι καλυτερο για γραμμωση.Το πιο συμαντηκο ειναι οτι μεσα σε 20 λεπτα την εχεις χωνεψει κ δεν εχεις καταλαβει καν οτι εφαγες.....ειναι πολυ καλη,για να πω την αληθεια η καλυτερη που εχω παρει...[καθαρη]
Γιαννη με αυτη δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα....τουλαχιστον εγω δεν εχω!!
Αυτο που σου λεω το καταλαβενεις ιδιαιτερα οταν την περνεις το βραδυ...γιατι το πρωι οταν ξυπνας ειναι πραγματικα λες κ δεν εχεις τιποτα στο στομαχι.....πολυ καλη!!!
Αν καποιος εχεις να μας προτινει κατι καλυτερο ας το πει...[αλλα να το εχει δοκιμασει!!!  :01. Sneaky:  

[το λεω αυτο γιατι λεγονται γνωμες για συμπληρωματα ιδιαιτερα χωρις αυτος που τις λεει να εχει....προσωπικη εμπειρια......κακο πραγμα!!!!!  :01. Cursing:

----------


## RUHL

Aγωνες κατεβαινει  δεν παει παραλια

γιαννη κανε τα δικα σου γιατι ο σταυρος ο παπαδοπουλος ελεγε οποιαδηποτε whey αμα θυμαμε καλα οσο καθαρη και αν ειναι δεν κανει την εκοβε μερικες εβδομαδες πριν

----------


## Spyro D

Ruhl καλο θα ηταν να αλλαξεις σταση.....κ να αφησεις τις ειρωνιες!
Θα επαναλαβω κατι που ειπα κ οποις καταλαβε καταλαβε για ποιον η ποιους παει........[ας φερουν γνωμη ΜΟΝΟ οσοι εχουν οι ιδιοι εμπειρια πανω στο θεμα που μιλανε κ οχι να μπαινουν μεσα στο forum κ να λειωνουν νομιζοντας οτι κανουν bb....]δηλαδη ελεος!!

Οσο για αυτο που λες δεν ειπα εγω ΠΟΤΕ να μην την κοψει!!ΟΓιαννης ειναι 1000 φορες πιο εμπειρος απο μενα κ απο σενα.Ζητησε γνωμες κ εγω απλα του ειπα μια γνωμη για μια πρωτεινη....που πραγματικα ειναι καλη.Οσο κ αν το παιζεις [ρομαντικος]κ δεν σου αρεσουν οι επωνυμες μαρκες συπληρωματων θα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι μερικες αξιζουν[λιγες...]
Ξανα λεω ειπα ΜΙΑ ΓΝΩΜΗ.Ο Γιαννης [που για τον οποιο κανουμε κ την κουβεντα...]ελπιζω να καταλαβε τι θελω να πω με τα παραπανω σχολια μου.....τιποτα αλλο!!!

*[Συγνωμη απο τα μελοι που ειμαι αποτομος σε αυτα που λεω αλλα παιδια.....ελεος...]*

 :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## RUHL

OK θες να μηλισουμε για πρωτεινες? 78% εχει πρωτεινη η ΟΝ αυτη που λες δεν κανει σε καμια περιπτωση εδω εγω δοκιμασα πανω μου isolate σκετη και 85% καθαροτητα οπως οι περισσοτερες διαφορα καμια πρεπει να κατεβασεις πολυ τα ποσοστα λιπους για να δεις οτι καποια σε θωλονει η οχι εκει οι νατυραλ δεν φτανουν κατω απο 8% που κατεβαινει ο γιαννης και γενικα αμα ειδες εγω μηλισα για λακτοζη στο αλλο ποστ που εχουν οι πρωτεινες ολες αυτο θωλονει.

Γενικα οταν μηλαμε για καθαροτητα τουλαχιστον εχεις ψαξει ποιες ειναι οι "καθαροτερες" οι χειροτερες απο καθαροτητα ειναι αυτες οι ΟΝ ΕΑΣ MRM κτλ αν ενοεις σε σχεση με τις πρωτεινες ογκου που πηρες τοτε ελεος αυτες δεν ειναι καν πρωτεινες
Η καθαροτερη πρωτεινη και η ποιο αποροφησημη ειναι η Hydrolyzed αν αποφασησει ο γιαννης και παρει εγω του προτεινω αυτην επειδη η καθαροτητα της ξεπερναει το 90% αλλα ειναι πανακριβη

Τι το παιζω? ρομαντικος? για ξανακοιτα ποια πρωτεινη αγωρασα 9 κιλα 

 :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:  

Μετα whey πριν τον υπνο? WTF?απο ποτε για αυτο ξυπνας με αδειο στομαχι επειδη μετα το 3ορο της δρασης της σου κανηβαλιζει μυικη μαζα(διαβαζεις το φορουμ η για πλακα μπαινεις)
δεν εχεις ακουσει την καζεινη πριν τον υπνο  :02. Bang Head:  


Με λιγα λογια αυτη που προτηνες ηταν απλη πρωτεινη concetrate +isolate δεν κανει ακομα και οι λιγο ψαγμενοι ξερουν οτι βαζεις isolate στην γραμμωση(και αχρηστη και στην θεωρια και πανω μου)


Οταν ειπα δεν παει παραλια αλλο ενοουσα οτι στους αγωνες παιζουν εντελως διαφορετικες τροφες και προετημασιες που θα καναμε απλος για να βγουμε παραλια δεν φανταζεσε καν ποσα πραγματα επηρεαζουν το πως θα βγεις στην σκηνη

----------


## Spyro D

Για την πρωτεινη εχεις δικιο οτι δεν ειναι απο τις πιο καθαρες....για τα 2,5 γρ που εχει υδατανθρακα πραγματικα αφωμιωνετα παρα πολυ γρηγορα κ καλα...

Δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι αλλο...

Ξαναλεω,απο το forum μπορουμε ολοι μας να πουμε την αποψη μας,κ αν ειναι λαθος μας διωρθονον οι καλυτεροι!!οκ?Μπορει αυτο κ αλλα πολλα που εχω πει να ειναι λαθος.οκ!!με ΔΙΩΡΘΟΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ κ αυτοι που εχουν πολλα χρονια στο χωρο κ πολλα μεταλλια στο σπιτι τους.Οχι μελοι που μπαινουν κ λιωνουν στο forum κ μετα κοιτανε αν μεγαλωσαν τα χερια τους στον καθρευτη.[[ruhl δεν το λεω για σενα...υπαρχουν αρκετοι που κανουν αυτο ακριβως που λεω..]

Τελος με πειραξε το[δεν βγαινει στην παραλια....]Μαλλον θες να πεις οτι εγω αυτο κανω...για μενα αυτο ειναι το bb.,,,,,,  :01. Unsure:  Λοιπον θα πρεπει να εισαι λιγο πιο προσεχτικος γιατι δεν ξερεις ο αλλος τι κανει κ γιατι το κανει...λιγο σεβασμος σε ολα τα μελοι!!  :02. Bounce:

----------


## ioannis1

λοιπον παιδια ελεος.συζητηση κανουμε.δεν μαλωνουμε.σας καταλαβα και τους δυο σας και φυσικα κανενας μας δεν τα ξερει ολα.μη με κανετε να το κλειδωσω εμαθα πολλα απο αυτα που ειπατε.αλλα δεν θελω τωρα να κανω πειραμα οποτε θα κανω παντα αυτο που εκανα δηλ θα κοψω τη σκονη 20 μερες πριν.δεν ξερω και τα αμινοξεα εχουν ιδιο προβλημα; σε θολωνουν;

----------


## Spyro D

Ενταξει...δεν τσακωνομαστε.Απλα μιλαμε εντονα..  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

θα το θεωρούσα πολύ λαθός να θέσουμε ένα γενικό κανόνα "κόψτε ή οχι την πρωτείνη τόσες μέρες πριν τους αγώνες"...

Οι νεότεροι εδώ ίσως δε γνωρίζουν ότι δεν υπάρχει ένας μόνο δρόμος για να βγείς καλός στου αγώνες αλλά πολλοί. Πολλές διαφορετικές φιλοσοφίες που έχουν αρκετά διαφορετικά σημεία μετάξυ τους, τόσο στη διατροφή, στην προπόνηση αλλά και αλλού.

Μη θέτουμε λοιπόν αυστηρούς κανόνες... και αν ο Α ή ο Β κόβει την πρωτείνη ή δεν κόβει τη πρωτείνη, αυτό δε λέει από μόνο του κάτι καθώς ενδεχομένως δε γνωρίζουμε τι άλλο κάνει παράλληλα. π.χ. Ο Α επαγγελματίας τρώει στην αγωνιστική προετοιμασία τόσα γρ λίπους... πρέπει να το κάνει αυτό και ο αρχάριος; φυσικά όχι...

Δεν υπάρχουν λοιπόν αυστηρές συμβουλές και αγωνιστικός μονόδρομος. Άλλοι κόβουν την πρωτείνη, εγώ δεν την έκοψα όυτε στη δική μου προτεοιμασία ούτε σε άλλους αθλητές χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Αλλά δε μου αρέσει να μιλάω μόνο εμπειρικά. Όταν μου δίνουν μια συμβουλή προσπαθώ να την εξετάσω και να δώ αν μπορέι να έχει μια θεωρητική εξήγηση/βάση.
Η κατακράτηση νερών και η χρήση συμπληρώματος πρωτείνης μπορεί να εξηγηθεί μέσω 2 τρόπων.... 
1) Είτε οφείλεται στο νάτριο που περιέχεται στο συμπλήρωμα
2) Είτε στους υδατάνθρακες

Προσωπικά επιλέγω ένα συμπλήρωαμα πρωτείνης με την ελάχιστη ποσότητα νατρίου και (απλών) υδατανθράκων και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.

Ακόμη όμως και αν μια μικρή κατακράτηση 100-200 γρ νερού οφειλόταν σε αυτό το συμπλήρωαμ προτείνης, οι διαδιακσίες αφυδάτωσης που ακολουθούν πολλοί αθλητές κατά τις τελευταίες μέρες της αγωνιστικής προετοιμασίας είναι αρκετές για να διώξουν αυτά τα λίγα νερά.

Προσωπικά δε θα θυσίαζα σε καμία περίπτωση την υπερπολύτιμη πρωτείνη αποστάγματος ορού γάλατος, ειδικά στις τελευταίες μέρες της δίαιτας, από ένα συμπλήρωμα χαμηλό σε νάτριο και υδατάνθρακες, όταν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος μηχανισμός που να δικαιολογεί κατακράτηση νερών.

Εν κατακλείδη, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος σε αυτό το ζήτημα, είναι καθαρά θέμα φιλοσοφίας που προετοιμάζεται ο αθλητής για έναν αγώνα. Εγώ προτιμώ να μη κόβω την πρωτείνη αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο η άποψή μου και δεν την επιβάλω σε κανέναν.

ΜΒ

----------


## stelios30

Θα συμφωνησω με τον μβ για την πρωτεινη ολα ειναι θεμα οργανισμου και οπως ειπα παλιοτερα ο αργυρακης τρωει 800γρ αβραστο ρυζι το οποιο ειναι αδυνατο να το φαω εγω και να γραμμωσω.
  Τωρα οσον αφορα την γουευ θα πω την δικη μου γνωμη εχω γραμμωση και με πρωτεινη μια βδομαδα πριν τον αγωνα και αλλες φορες δεν μπορουσα,προτιμω να την κοβω ομως γιατι προτιμω να ειμαι πληρεις απο το φαγητο παρα με σκονες κ μου ειναι λιγοτερο το αισθημα της πεινας.

----------


## Spyro D

Στελιο κ MB σας ευχαριστουμε για τις συμβουλες!!!  :03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## ioannis1

ταποδια μου σημερα.οι φωτο δεν ειναι καλες αλλα μια γευση μπορειτε να παρετε.

----------


## RUHL

Μια χαρα ειναι γιαννη  :03. Thumb up:   απο ολες τις μπροστα πλευρες
αμα ξεμπουκωσουν κιολας απο την πολυ αεροβια τοτε θα πετας   


(γραμμες στους γλωτους εβγαλες?  :02. Chinese:  η να αναμενουμε  :02. Chinese:   :02. Military Smile:   )

----------


## pikolo

ρε συ γιαννη τι ποδια ειναι αυτα?πολυ γραμμωση και συμμετρια!!!!  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος Γιάννη...  :03. Thumb up:  
Κοντεύεις....  :01. Smile:  

ΜΒ

----------


## dreads

:02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  
πολυ δυνατος Γιαννη !!

----------


## ioannis1

η αληθεια ειναι τα αδικει λιγο η φωτο με τον φωτισμο.ειναι η πρωτη φορα που αρεσουν και σε μενα.χαχα  :05. Squat:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Πολυ ωραιος Γιαννη  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Οπως βλεπω φαινονται και οι κοντρες στην 2η.Niiiice  8)

----------


## argyrakis

Μπράβο ρε Γιάννη είσαι πολύ καλός

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραίος ο δάσκαλος   :03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

βλεπω μπιλυ το προσεξες.  :03. Clap:  αλεξ τους γλουτους για το παγκοσμιο χαχαα  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο ότι είδα είναι βελτιωμένα και σε σχέση με το ταιμινκ που βρίσκεσε τώρα οπότε στούς αγώνες θα είναι πιό χυδαία με το στέγνωμα καλά έκανες και έβαλες φοτο γιατί λέμε την γνώμη μας πιο ξεκάθαρα.  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## ioannis1

ηλια κρατω ακομα αρκετα νερα .ελπιζω να φυγουν ην τελευταια εβδομαδα.

----------


## Antonio

πολύ καλός  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείται ότι τώρα θα έχεις νερα αυτη την περίοδο αλλά την τελευταία εβδομάδα αν πίνεις πολύ και στο τέλος μειώνεις σταδιακά όπως πρέπει πιστεύω αν μιλάς με τον στράτο θα σου πεί και όχι απλά θα στεγνώσεις αλλά θα βγάζεις σκόνη απ την ξεραίλα.  :05. Posing:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω ηλια.θα σας χρειαστω.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## elenaki*

ωραίες γάμπες   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Cursing:

----------


## elenaki*

:01. Confused:

----------


## RUHL

:08. Door EEK:

----------


## eas2000

κατά την προετοιμασία τι είδους υδατάνθρακα προτιμάτε ρύζι ή πατάτα ή βρώμη; ποιό κανει πιο πολύ για γράμμωση;

----------


## toula_nomikou

Στην αρχη και τους 3 σταδιακα φευγει η βρωμη μετα το ρυζι και στο τελοσ μενει η πατατα ομως στη καηγορια των β.βερς το ρθζι μπορεινα μενει μεχρι τελοθσ γιατι σε μερικα σωματα δεν τους παει η πατατα στο figure ομως κ στο fitness το τελοσ μενει η πατατα η η γλυκοπατατα

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> ενοείται ότι τώρα θα έχεις νερα αυτη την περίοδο αλλά την τελευταία εβδομάδα αν πίνεις πολύ και στο τέλος μειώνεις σταδιακά όπως πρέπει πιστεύω αν μιλάς με τον στράτο θα σου πεί και όχι απλά θα στεγνώσεις αλλά θα βγάζεις σκόνη απ την ξεραίλα.




έστω όμως ότι κάνεις απογλυκογονωση και μετά υπερπλήρωση και από κει που ήσουν περίπου στα 4 μπουκάλια νερό την ημέρα πας 4,την επόμενη 5, μετά 4, 3, 2 ένα και τελευταία μέρα ή απ΄το βράδυ μάλλον πίνεις σταγόνες ίσα ίσα να μην ξεραίνεις τα χείλη σου.

μετά τι γίνεται όμως? δηλαδή εφόσον κάνεις και το γεύμα σαβούρας και το βράδυ και την επόμενη μέρα ΑΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ και έκανες την παραπάνω διαδικασία απλά για να γεμίσεις για μία φωτογράφηση 'η μία παρουσίαση μετά συνεχίζεις κανονικά τη διατροφή που έκανες πριν? και τι γίνεται με τα νερά? ισχύει αυτό που αν δεις να μαζεύεις νερά να αρχίζεις να πίνεις ακόμη περισσότερο νερό?

----------


## ioannis1

εγω στο πρωτο αγωνα την πατησα με το νερο μετα τον αγωνα.αρχισα να πινω συνεχεια και και εβαλα σε μια νυχτα 7 κιλα.την αλλη μερα δεν μπορουσα να περπατησω απο το οιδημα στα ποδια.απο τοτε ξαναμπαινω παλι σε διατροφη κανονικη καθαρη χωρις αλατι με λιγο νερο και παιρνωντας οι μερες βαζω σιγα σιγα αλατι και πινω νερο κανονικα.

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> εγω στο πρωτο αγωνα την πατησα με το νερο μετα τον αγωνα.αρχισα να πινω συνεχεια και και εβαλα σε μια νυχτα 7 κιλα.την αλλη μερα δεν μπορουσα να περπατησω απο το οιδημα στα ποδια.απο τοτε ξαναμπαινω παλι σε διατροφη κανονικη καθαρη χωρις αλατι με λιγο νερο και παιρνωντας οι μερες βαζω σιγα σιγα αλατι και πινω νερο κανονικα.




δηλαδή μπαίνεις στην κανονική τη δίαιτα όχι την τελείως αγωνιστική ..έχεις και τα ασπράδια σου και τη βρώμη σου και ολα έτσι?

κατάλαβα..ευχαριστώ πολύ '

τελικά μπορείς να την πατήσεις ακόμη και με το νερό!  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδια γιατί τα μπερδεύουμε τα πράγματα υπάρχει ο βασικός κανόνας αλλά καθε οργανισμός έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του αυτό που λέτε για το αλάτι εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να το έκοψα ποτέ απλά δεν το επιδιώκω να βάζω και υπερβολικό παλιά όταν το έκοβα επαιρνα μια μέρα πρίν τον αγώνα και κάλιο και την ημέρα του αγώνα επαιρνα απο τις τροφές απο κανένα τοστ η απο ψωμί που έχει αλάτι απλά επειδη δεν επινα νερό την ημέρα του αγώνα τι να μου κάνει το αλάτι απλά κρατούσε το νερο στούς μυς .
είδα και αυτούς που πρόσεχαν και έπιναν μέχρι αποσταγμένο νερό λάσπες ήταν στούς αγώνες .
στο αδειασμα πίνουμε πολύ νερό ετσι μειώνουμε τις πιθανότητες κατακράτησης όταν αρχίζουμε το φόρτωμα πάλι πίνουμε αλλά το ελατώνουμε μερα με την μέρα προς το κανονικό και οι υδατάνθρακες που τρώμε τραβάν το παραπανίσιο μέσα στους μυς γιατί χωρίς νερό δεν γίνετε φόρτωμα χρειάζετε και κάλιο για καλύτερο φόρτωμα αν όμως κάποιος παίρνει το aldactone τότε προσοχή γιατί μπορεί να πάθει υπερκαλιαιμία οπότε δεν χρειάζετε επιπλέον κάλιο.
την τελευταία μέρα πρίν τον αγώνα πίνουμε 1 εως 1,5 λιτρα νερό ανάλογα με το σωματικό βάρος εγω πχ πινω 1,5 που ενώ δεν είναι λίγο βάση όμως των δεδομένων που έπινα μέχρι 8 έως και 10 λίτρα αυτό βεβαια με το ζόρι μόνο μια μέρα ίπια 10 μου ηταν δυσκολο το σώμα τραβάει ότι νερο υπαρχει στην επιδερμίδα οπότε και φορτωμένο είναι απο υδατάνθρακες και η επιδερμίδα είναι πιο λεπτή αν όμως δεν πίνεις τις προηγούμενες μέρες τότε κάνει κατακράτηση και οι μύς είναι πιο φλάτ και την ημέρα του αγώνα ίσα ισα να πάρω τις βιταμίνες και όσο λιγότερο και κανένα καφε και είμαι στεγνός .
τώρα αν θέλουμε να κρατηθούμε τότε απλά προσέχουμε την επόμενη μέρα μετά την σαβούρα και το νερό προσεκτικά γιατί σοκάρετε το σώμα μετα την στέρηση και δημιουργεί κατακρατηση επικίνδυνη για την υγεία και ειδικά για την καρδιά.
μόλις ο οργανισμός ξεπεράσει το σόκ τότε επανέρχετε στην φυσιολογική κατάσταση που είναι πλέον ελεγχόμενη .
αν όμως κάποιος δεν πίνει αρκετα και πάρει και διουρητικά τότε απλά την έβαψε ούτε γραμμωμένος θα είναι γιατί οι μύς θα είναι φλάτ και δεν θα έχει τόνο μυικό αλλά θα είναι και πιό λίγος γιατί τα διουρητικά θά αδειάσουν και τούς μυς γι αυτό κάποιες περιπτώσεις πετυχαίνουν φόρμα μετά τον αγώνα αλλά ειναι αργα .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

υπ όψην όλα αυτά για να πετύχουν υποτήθετε έχουμε διώξει το λίπος γιατί αν έχουμε ακόμη λίπος πάνε περίπατο αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες και το λίπος κρατάει περισσότερο νερό . έτσι για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> υπ όψην όλα αυτά για να πετύχουν υποτήθετε έχουμε διώξει το λίπος γιατί αν έχουμε ακόμη λίπος πάνε περίπατο αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες και το λίπος κρατάει περισσότερο νερό . έτσι για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.



ευχαριστούμε πολύ Ηλία και χαίρομαι που σε γνωρίζω κιόλας.! ήσουν πολύ κατατοπιστικός. κάτι πιο γενικό?


όταν είμαστε στη διαίτα να πινουμε όσο πιο πολύ νερό μπορούμε σε σημειο να βαρεθούμε να πηγαίνουμε τουαλέτα? και δεν μιλάω μόνο για την τελική βδομάδα.

π.χ για έναν αθλητή των 70 κιλών όπως εγώ.. αν πίνει 6 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα είναι αρκετά? εκτός αν στο άδειασμα μετά μειώνοντας στο μισό στον υδατάνθρακα ή στο ελάχιστο να πάει στα 7,5 λίτρα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί γενικά σε περίοδο εκτός αγώνων πρέπει να πάρουμε επαρκεις ποσότητες νερού σε καμία περίπτωση με το ζόρι , με το ζόρι μόνο αυτοί που δεν έχουν μάθει να πίνουν νερό και είναι πολλά άτομα αλλά μετά συνηθίζει ο οργανισμός και το ζητάει και πίνετε ευχάριστα αυτό έχει να κάνει με το βάρος του αθλητή με την δραστηριότητα με την θερμοκρασία περιβάλοντος γι αυτό και οί ποσότητες διαφέρουν απλά αυτός που δεν πίνει φαίνετε στο δέρμα και στην κατακράτηση που δημιουργείται σε σχέση με κάποιον που πίνει απλά στην περίοδο πρίν τούς αγώνες πίνουμε περισσότερο για να μειώσουμε την κατακράτηση αλλά πάλι λίγο λίγο και μοιρασμένα στην διάρκεια της μέρας και ας πηγαίνουμε τουαλέτα αφού πίνουμε είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό. απλά τηρούμε κάποιους κανόνες όχι πολύ νερό στην διάρκεια του γεύματος γιατί δημιουργούμε προβλήματα στην χώνευση λόγω τών γνωστών παρενεργειών όπως αραίωμα των στομαχικών υγρων καθώς επιρεάζετε και η θερμοκρασία περιβάλοντος του στομάχου .
με λίγα λόγια το νερό είναι βασικό συστατικό για τον μεταβολισμό αλλα και για την ζωη γενικότερα και χρειάζετε σε επάρκεια αλλά δεν θα σκάσουμε κιόλας .

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί γενικά σε περίοδο εκτός αγώνων πρέπει να πάρουμε επαρκεις ποσότητες νερού σε καμία περίπτωση με το ζόρι , με το ζόρι μόνο αυτοί που δεν έχουν μάθει να πίνουν νερό και είναι πολλά άτομα αλλά μετά συνηθίζει ο οργανισμός και το ζητάει και πίνετε ευχάριστα αυτό έχει να κάνει με το βάρος του αθλητή με την δραστηριότητα με την θερμοκρασία περιβάλοντος γι αυτό και οί ποσότητες διαφέρουν απλά αυτός που δεν πίνει φαίνετε στο δέρμα και στην κατακράτηση που δημιουργείται σε σχέση με κάποιον που πίνει απλά στην περίοδο πρίν τούς αγώνες πίνουμε περισσότερο για να μειώσουμε την κατακράτηση αλλά πάλι λίγο λίγο και μοιρασμένα στην διάρκεια της μέρας και ας πηγαίνουμε τουαλέτα αφού πίνουμε είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό. απλά τηρούμε κάποιους κανόνες όχι πολύ νερό στην διάρκεια του γεύματος γιατί δημιουργούμε προβλήματα στην χώνευση λόγω τών γνωστών παρενεργειών όπως αραίωμα των στομαχικών υγρων καθώς επιρεάζετε και η θερμοκρασία περιβάλοντος του στομάχου .
> με λίγα λόγια το νερό είναι βασικό συστατικό για τον μεταβολισμό αλλα και για την ζωη γενικότερα και χρειάζετε σε επάρκεια αλλά δεν θα σκάσουμε κιόλας .


  :03. Awesome:  


με κάλυψες Λιάκο, οχι υπερβολές με λίγα λόγια

----------

